
Show HN: React MPA - godot
https://github.com/bigicoin/react-mpa
======
godot
Hi all, author here. Very much work in progress, and credits to
github/wilsonpage who created the original project and I found it and
forked/built on top of it.

I've been working with React for the past year+ and can see the pros of
organizing and reusing code in React components sort of way. However I also
see the arguments of HN commenters here saying SPAs are overkill for many web
apps and also add dev time overhead.

The idea of this boilerplate is to build web apps in traditional MPA style but
being able to build frontend code in React style instead of old school
Handlebars/Mustache type of templating system.

